
Amazon delivery drivers reveal claims of disturbing work conditions - rectang
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-delivery-drivers-reveal-claims-of-disturbing-work-conditions-2018-8
======
rectang
> _" The culture is predatory," said Ku Irvin, who started working as a driver
> for DeliverOL, in Aurora, Colorado, in November 2016. "It's a revolving
> door. A lot of promises are made that are not kept."_

Amazon, like Walmart, is innovating in terms of applying metrics to their
labor force. But at least some of these metrics turn out to be inhumane, such
as the infamous tracking of bathroom break timing, or unethical to the point
of illegal, such as making it effectively required to work of the clock to
finish your tasks -- i.e. wage theft.

